# Mint?



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

I am getting some conflicting information about whether hedgehogs can have fresh mint as a treat or not. Some say it is toxic while others say it is fine in small amounts. 

I have even seen it recommended on this forum that mint tea be given to encourage drinking. I have read the thread on herbs but it does not mention mint. I looked at the thread for toxic plants and followed the link the ASPCA website for plant poisoning. It lists that mint is toxic to dogs, cats, and horses. Is this the definitive answer that it is not toxic to a hedgehog? 

I have mint growing in my backyard that I would love to feed Arya but most definitely don't want to poison her. Can someone give me any more info?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Apparently if you give it to them as a occasional treat its fine as long as you monitor it.
If your growing it then it just said to make sure that you wash it first, only as a treat and only in small ammounts If you give them too much it can cause runny stool. But as a occasional treat they said its perfectly fine. 
They also said that their hedgehog had a little chew anoitated and then got bored of it. But their hedgehog was perfectly okay. 
So it doesnt seem to be toxic. 
I’m not sure I might be wrong. This is just what I read.


----------

